# American nurse looking to relocate to Qatar



## ngueye01 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello members
I just joined this forum after desperately trying to find a nursing job in Qatar. I recently got married and my husband plays soccer in Qatar. Since I live and went to nursing school here in the US I thought it wouldn't be hard to find a job. But it as been about 8 months and still nothing. I have gotten some fake offers asking me for money for the process. But after reading online I knew they were fake. 
My question is what is the best way to go about finding a job in Qatar. I have been a nurse for 2 years. For those who did the same please tell me what recruiting agencies do you recommend. I am desperate to move with a job so please any ideas will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HappyMidwife (May 7, 2016)

Try SIDRA Medical, new women & children's hospital in Doha.


----------



## ngueye01 (Sep 7, 2017)

I have tried but they seem to want pediatric and maternity experience. I am a medsurg nurse. but I will still try


----------

